# My first attempt at making an enclosure.



## Rob8290 (Jan 26, 2013)

So guys, this is my first attempt at converting something into an enclosure. I'm converting a trophy cabnet into an enclosure for my coastal. I'm removing the glass off it and replacing the front with Perspex instead of glass and the rest I'm replacing with wood but I haven't a clue what type to use and what's the safest for it also what would be the cheapest option without compromising the snakes safety and health. I would appreciate some advice. I will have ssome photos of it up once I figure out how to upload photos off my phone. Cheers!


----------



## Dutchy88 (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm building an enclosure now aswell I used melamine from bunnings its cheap and its already laminated you just got to seal the corners when its built one question is the trophy case made of wood or glass? Also to upload photos from ya phone jst go to'go advance' on the right of post quick reply then, click on the paper clip that will take you to another page and in the top right corner of the new page there's 'add files' once you add them they appear down the bottom press 'insert inline' that will upload them don't worry if they don't pop up when you post it they will appear in the main thread. pics will really help also get in touch with 'JaxRtfm' she is the Godmother of DIY also the moderator of DIY zone


----------



## Gruni (Jan 26, 2013)

Good quality ply would be fine to use.


----------



## Rob8290 (Jan 26, 2013)

I've tried to upload photos that way and it just doesn't work :/. It's half glass and half some sort of laminated wood,most likely melamine. I'll keep trying to upload photos. Is silicon safe to use to seal it?


----------



## Gruni (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, silicon is fine. You just need to let the enclosure air thoroughly when you are done to let it all fume out... silicon, render, paint etc. As Jax has suggested a number of times sitting it in the sun for a week will generally sort out the fuming.


----------



## Rob8290 (Jan 26, 2013)

Okay cheers. I'll make sure I air it out. Once I get some photos up when I figure it out it will be easier for yous to give me advice .


----------



## smileysnake (Jan 26, 2013)

you could also use the aquarium grade silicon it is the safest mate and be sure to put up pics we could help more that way and go through the DIY forums mate plenty of help there for you and yes of course talk to the queen of DIY..... jaxRtfm she is the best....


----------



## Rob8290 (Jan 27, 2013)

This is it..It needs a BIG clean up. I haven't started yet. I plan to remove the divide in the middle replace the glass on two sides with wood and then put a double perspex door in the side (soon to be front) that closes using a sliding bolt lock on the top and bottom. I also plan to remove the framing on the side so its a clear view. That is as long as the structure still holds. Sorry about the photos, taken using a phone haha.


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 27, 2013)

As said before, melamine is generally the common material as its cheap and neat.
just seal the joints to recent dirt and water getting in the cracks which could war the timber. Just a question, why are you replacing glass with Perspex? Maybe I'm missing an obvious idea but in the long run, glass is going to look a lot better and you've already got the glass anyway?
otherwise, keep us updated on the enclosure and hope it turns out really well.


----------



## Rob8290 (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm replacing the glass with wood to maintain heat better and the cabnet is viewed from the front which is the 3rd photo so I would like viewing from the side . Basically I'm changing the direction of the enclosure. If any of that made sense.. I'm not to good at wording :/

- - - Updated - - -

Oh sorry you said Perspex not wood..umm I really am not sure haha.. Easier to put hinges in and locks on?

- - - Updated - - -

I also don't have anything to cut the glass with properly.


----------



## ronhalling (Jan 27, 2013)

I am also lost as why the other section is closed off to the open section with that beautiful piece of branch in it, it could turn a very nice enclosure into a spectacular one with a couple of basking platforms at different levels, just seems a waste to me...............................................Ron


----------



## Rob8290 (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah I plan to put some platforms and different shaped ones. The divide cuts off atleast half of the enclosure so the first thing I will do will be to remove the divide section.


----------



## Baturb (Jan 27, 2013)

I personally like the first pic as the front, leave the glass in at the back and just cover the whole side with melamine, it is already sealed and the glass is helping hold the structure so the melamine on the back will just be there for looks and to help retain the heat, if you do that you can use thinner material=lower price, I would do as you said and remove the divider and put in various size perches and ledges, put a basking heat source about 2 thirds of the way up, I would also put a horizontal piece of timber in the centre of the cabinet (100x40) for instance to put in 2 sets of sliding glass doors in front, dress it up with some nice vines and ferns, good luck you have a nice blank canvas to start with


----------



## Gruni (Jan 27, 2013)

Visually I would like a wider view rather than the narrow one but it depends on where you are putting it I guess. I'm a bit confused is the narrow side going to be your access for getting the snake out and cleaning as that would be a PITA. Oh & I basically assumed you were talking about using the Aquarium grade silicon.

I love the log. 8)


----------



## Dutchy88 (Jan 27, 2013)

It really depends on how much time and money ya got I reckon it would look good as a corner unit wit two sides glass and a fake background with shelves on them ask me and Gruni were building them now for our enclosures haha


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 27, 2013)

This would be the view I'd pick

View attachment 279240


Use the front as the access point too.

I don't understand your concern over temps. If you are planning on a Morelia then provide a basking spot with the ideal temp for resident then all will be good. 

No need to add melamine/timber for heat retention except maybe the roof.

Too many people get too concerned about making sure the entire enclosure doesn't get above 34c or below 24c ! 
As long as you provide a basking spot then ambient room temp is fine for the rest of the enclosure. Animals aren't born expecting a climate controlled environment of 10c differences.


----------



## kiwisyd (Jan 27, 2013)

I




just finished building my 4th enclosure.normally don't build small ones like this but had spare wood to knock it up... On my bigger enclosures I use melamine and for the back off the enclosure I use peg board brought from bunnings.. A 2400x1200 cost around $45 but makes for great ventilation and I notice using peg board no smell at all from enclosures


----------



## Rob8290 (Jan 27, 2013)

The side is what I was planning to make the front. Maybe I didn't word it the best and made it out like I was making the third picture the front . The reason I would like to take the glass off and add Melamine is mainly for look rather then anything. I don't want the uneven look that it would have with three quarters glass and the remaining wood. As for the doors I was thinking instead of sliding doors perhaps front opening doors like those cabnet ones that are shut with a magnet and you push to open them. I would use a slide bolt to make sure they stay shut.I also wanted the all wood because it would allow me to add proper ventilation flow. All this advice is great and iI'm open to more if anyone has any input?


----------



## Gruni (Jan 27, 2013)

Rather than the magnet and slide bolt just use a simple keyed lock... 






or this...


----------



## Rob8290 (Jan 27, 2013)

That looks like the way to go. How would I go about cutting and placing that into the glass? Cheers for the input.


----------



## Gruni (Jan 27, 2013)

Just ask your local glazier to do it. Even if you go with perspex it can be fiddly when you want to drill a hole in it. The glazier won't charge much and it will be done right.


----------



## Rob8290 (Jan 27, 2013)

Alright. Do you have some idea of the cost? Cheers


----------



## Gruni (Jan 27, 2013)

Nope, but it is a quick job especially if you have already marked it out and meassured everything. Just wait for Tuesday and ring someone and put it to them. I got to know one of the glaziers here and he would probably do it for a sixpack.


----------



## Rob8290 (Jan 27, 2013)

I will definantly go see my local one and ask. Cheers.

- - - Updated - - -

Well guys the cross bars that were holding the divider and the devider itself are now removed so I am making progress .slowly but surely, now how would I keep the platforms up as I think I'll add about three platforms at different levels. I plan to have them different shapes aswell. So anyway advice on best way to put stable platforms in?


----------

